# Robotrippin'



## GinGin (May 1, 2013)

My all time favorite drug, cant do it anymore after the last time i literally thought i was seriously dead, as i "heard" my heart beat slow to a stop and when i closed my eyes all i saw was neon colored walls as if i was going through a maze, open eyes were typical static vision i'd imagine youd see when actually dying. My brain literally was telling me to get off the floor and never do it again in 3rd person lol. Other than that awesome times listening to awesome music and at some points thinkin i was JEsus/Shaman (even tho i'm an atheist haha). Unfortunately alot of my memories of these experiences faded away, until i reunited with them inthe tussin realm where you can remeber all the other times you robo tripped. But i'd like to hear from you guys about your good/bad experiences from the syrup.


----------



## GinGin (May 1, 2013)

Oh and you gotta go 4th plateau or go home, none of this sissy 1 and 2 plateaus


----------



## daveycrockett (May 1, 2013)

you ever take a bottle of tussin ..............up ur ass!!!!!
4th plateau pussy shit, give it a whirl youll see!!


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 1, 2013)

Robotrippin' is stupid yo. Kids did that shit when they were in like 8th grade. Take mushrooms or something else that's actually an entheogen. Plateaus provide you with learning lessons on each different level. There''s nothing sissy about it at all.


----------



## GinGin (May 1, 2013)

3rdEyeVision said:


> Robotrippin' is stupid yo. Kids did that shit when they were in like 8th grade. Take mushrooms or something else that's actually an entheogen. Plateaus provide you with learning lessons on each different level. There''s nothing sissy about it at all.


 Wait i dont get it youre saying it stupid but then youre saying each plataeus are good for learning lessons... im figuring youre taling about plateaus for different psychadeics and whatnot? But dont knock it its a good experience regardless, and i say 4th is the best because 1 and 2 make you feel stoned or drunk-like, so if you wanna get that feeling just smoke a joint and drink some beers. Ive tried shrooms and acid before, also both at the same time, but to be honest im not a big fan anymore..to many bad trips unfortunately


----------



## cport420 (May 1, 2013)

Don't recommend it but I've did it some. Crazy shit for sure. Pop a few real x pills and drink a bottle of that nasty shit and you will see. That taste is awful and still to this day burned in my mind.


----------



## cport420 (May 1, 2013)

I will say it's one of the dirtiest feeling trippy drugs out there IMO. Has a lot of body load. To each their own I guess


----------



## Ekstasis (May 1, 2013)

Ugh... Bad trip from that and now I can't take even a dosage to cure a cough without hallucinating, crying, and anxiety it sucks when I have a cough.


----------



## purr (May 1, 2013)

Every time I've robotripped it's just made me feel super uncomfortable. Also, half the time when the trip is revving up I pass out and then wake up tripping balls later; which normally isn't an issue for me, but the general feeling of being unsettled that usually accompanies the trip makes it a pain in the ass. The only worthwhile time I've had robotripping was when my friend introduced me to Moonsorrow's Verisakeet album, which would have been just as awesome had I not been robotripping...


----------



## Mongo (May 2, 2013)

My experience wasn't much for me either. although I didn't use actual tussin I used a box trip-c's more dex less guafensin and ended up feeling uncomfortable and just passing out a few hours later.


----------



## GinGin (May 2, 2013)

Damn i don't even wanna imagine combining x with dxm, id prolly seize out. but yea that taste does unfortunately linger past even doing it. I like many of you can't even smell that shit let alone taste it..The cheap rite aid and supermarket brands tho were the worst, think the same shitty taste excpet this time in a ORange flavor with twice the thickness. i cant even drink orange soda without gettin a stomach ache now from that. And to Mongo if you decide to try it again avoid triple C's i heard somewhere theres something in it that causes seizures and fucked up symptoms, and avoid guafensin or however its spelled that shit will fuck your day up in too high of amounts


----------



## HoboinaTux (May 2, 2013)

I've done it atleast 50 times. It's lost its magic for me sadly. I don't know what it is but it's jsut not the same anymore. Based on memory it's my all time favorite drug. I've done it all, apart from pcp and research chems. But that robo was the best. Make a sensory deprivation chamber out of your space. (no light or sound). Some badass jams (boards of Canada or cocorosie are my favorites) once you're actually tripping, and you have a recipe for sexy awesomeness.


----------

